
GPS error caused '12 hours of problems' for companies - ghshephard
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-35491962
======
ghshephard
This is one reason why Spanner [1] uses both Atomic clocks as well as GPS for
TrueTime. I wonder if it came into play during this event?

[1]
[http://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.co...](http://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.com/en//archive/spanner-
osdi2012.pdf)

------
gazby
Is it just me or is there very little technical detail, to the point of not
even explaining the headline?

